# Propagating moss?



## ncbuckeye (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey all, first post here, but I was wondering how you can move moss, from one place to another, I have two larger chunks on a piece of driftwood. I'd like to spread it out a bit more. Possibly move to other tanks. I'm not sure what kind of moss it is, but it's growing great with standard light, I'm enjoying it. I cam in on my driftwood. It has long hairy strands coming out of it. Thanks James


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All you would need to do is trim it and tie it in the other areas that you want it.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Mar 28, 2009)

susankat said:


> All you would need to do is trim it and tie it in the other areas that you want it.


ok, thanks, that's what I was thinking but wasn't sure.


----------

